# spinning question



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

While we, my wife and I, were sitting in our favorite room of the house last night (the screened in porch), out of the clear blue, she says to me,
Wouldn't it be cool if we had one of those spinning wheel thingys, and could make our own yarn?
Ok, I have no idea where that came from, but I figured I should bring up the topic here for a little education.
One, are all wheels pretty much the same as far as functionality?
Approximately how much does a wheel and all related tools cost?
If we had a wheel, and access to wool, or whatever other fiber, is there anything else that is needed to make yarn?
How difficult is the process to learn?
Am I insane for even considering this?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I knew this was going to happen....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:dance::clap::dance::clap::dance:
Woohoo!!!!!!
Another considering coming over to the "Dark Side"!!

Ok let's see now, to answer your questions, Yes, it is very cool to have a Spinning Wheel thingy, and make your own yarn!
Some wheel spin faster, some slower, then there is the whole ability to spin fine or thick, but yes, basically, they all do exactly the same thing, just depending on the ability of the Spinner using the wheel.
Wheels can range anywhere from under 100.00 for wheels in " help me" condition, to thousands of dollars.
If you are wanting to do the entire processing, from Sheep to Shawl, as it were, you will not only need the fiber, and wheel (or Drop Spindle), but you will also need, a way to wash the fiber, a place to dry it, combs or cards for straightening out those fibers after washing, a way to wind your skiens into balls, of course a pair of hands and a second person winding can accomplish this part.
It's not "difficult" at all, but it is a bit like rubbing your tummy while patting your head ad first.
No, you guys aren't crazy!!
It's very Zen like when you get going, I love it!!

I have no doubt I have forgotten tons of stuff in my answers. But, I do have a suggestion, why not learn on a Drop Spindle? While it isn't the same process as a wheel, well the actual spinning part isn't, it is a lot less expensive, and you will need a lot of the same skills required for using a wheel. You can learn the processing end of it, and the drafting part, and then move on to the treadling and drafting on a wheel when ou feel comfortable spending the money for one.
I learned this way, to be honest, I enjoyed the Drop Spindle so much, I bought my first wheel rather soon after I got going.......


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.
Where does one find the cards? EBay?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This thread is going to be fun...:bandwagon:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

DBA, you can find cards at places like The Woolery or Paradise Fibers. I watched Ravelry and found some used ones for 1/2 the price of new and they are in great shape. Ebay has them. They go fast on Ravelry so you kind of have to turn into a stalker...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Some people even use dog brushes when they first start out. I personally found that very frustrating, but I'm not always known for my patience either...
They are on Amazon, Ebay, all over the internet like Kas said.
Just Google Hand Cards for Spinning.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

DBA, accomplished woodworker that you are, you could easily make your own drop spindles. 

There are some budget wheel options (I purchased mine for $225 with 8 bobbins from Jon Sherman at JMS wheels on Etsy, also Babe or Blue Bonnet wheels can be quite affordable) out there that make the prospect of purchasing one not quite so daunting if you're unsure about this whole spinning thing. Also, most wheels retain their value pretty well so if you were to purchase a wheel and decide it wasn't for you, you could resell without too much loss.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's not very hard to learn at all. I've never even tryed a spindle. Nowdays with all the you-tube videos I bet one could learn pretty much anything.You are so talented with wood, look at wheels,you will be able to see the diffrences in prices.See if there is a Fiber group in your area. We have them here in Mich. and they will loan wheels,looms ect.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

The other ladies raise a good point I didn't even consider!!
Why don't you *MAKE* your own wheel?
You really are very talented with wood, I'd bet money you could make some gorgeous wheels!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the complimentary optimism, everyone, but I'm not that confident in my own abilities.
Though, it does make me wonder.....
Maybe I should try to find an old wheel, and try to duplicate it????? Hmmm....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a link to pictures,to get Ideas.
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=spinning wheel


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Seriously, check out the Cassandra's at JMS..the design is really quite simple. You could totally make one!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! Another spinner! Making yarn is a great idea! Then you can have exactly the yarn you want and not have to just choose from what is offered. 

Here's an Ashford Traditional for sale on Ravelry for $150. http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinners-marketplace/2992885/1-25 Which isn't a bad price for one, although I don't know any specifics about it, I just did a quick search. Traddies are a good starter wheel. They are versatile and since they are still being made, you can get extra bobbins and other parts for them.

There's a whole lot of different wheels to choose from. One of the first major choices is flyer or quill? The big "walking" wheels have a spinning point or "quill" that is where the yarn is spun. I've not used one myself, but the theory is to have the fiber working off the point to put the twist into the fiber and then on the side to wind it onto the quill. The other method to spin is a wheel with a "flyer" on it. I think most of the new wheels are now made with flyers. The flyer is that spinning bobbin with the arms on it that is on most of the new spinning wheels. More than likely, you'll end up with a flyer wheel.

Then, you get to choose whether you want scotch tension or double drive band. Either one of those choices is how the bobbin is spun at a different speed than the flyer. You have the whole flyer assembly spinning around - that puts the twist into the fibers. Then, in order to get the fiber to go into the orifice and wind onto the bobbin, you have to have the bobbin going at a different speed than the whole flyer assembly. A scotch tension has a line which goes over the end of the bobbin and slows it down. A double drive band has a band that goes over a whorl in the bobbin to spin it at a different speed.

You also get to pick single or double treadle, but that's just to spin the drive wheel around. The bigger the drive wheel, the faster the wheel. The finer the fiber the faster you would want to spin although having a slower wheel to start with might make learning easier.

Also, get one that you like. Spinning is zen and contemplative and great meditation and having a wheel who's looks annoy you is counter productive to that, IMHO.

At the moment, you can get great deals on "Canadian Production Wheels" which are antique wheels made in Quebec from about 1880 to 1940 or so. But, they are a fast wheel and might be hard to learn on. Also, you'd want an experienced spinner to help you pick out an antique wheel to be sure and get one still in good shape.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Hotz, I'm sorry, but I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I started by taking a two day spinning class at a local yarn/fiber store. They did an introduction to fiber and had the group spinning with spindles by the end of the first day. I was hooked, and more classes followed-several more actually.

That was over 13 years ago, and it appears that the internet can be just a helpful for some people. I need to touch and talk to learn, so classes worked for me. I'll bet you can find somewhere near by-even a fiber festival with workshops-to help you get started.

Beware though, learning this craft can seriously change your life! After my first raw fleece experience, I started to look for a place to have my own sheep. I ended up 700 away-and I have sheep now!

betty


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Ooops! Sorry, Dixie Bee! Sometimes I get carried away.

I'll go back to your direct questions and see about making more sense:

1. One, are all wheels pretty much the same as far as functionality?
I think the answer might be "sorta". There are several classifications of wheels which are better for one purpose or another. However, most "modern" wheels are pretty much similar in function, although you can still find specialty modern wheels. But overall, yeah, they are pretty similar.

2. Approximately how much does a wheel and all related tools cost?
Well, the prices can be all over the map on this one. If you have access to a group of spinners, you can usually pick up used equipment at a fraction of the cost of new. You'd need an experienced spinner to help check out that the items work, though. Since a lot of this sort of thing is now done online, you've got a ton of experienced spinners here to help. Woot! (Now all ya gotta do is get them to make sense)

On this topic, you also need to figure out which tools you need. If you had an idea of what fibers you'd be spinning, then you'd know which tools might be the most handy. A drop spindle is a good way to start spinning fibers since it can be made out of almost anything at almost no cost, but it's dreadfully slow. A spinning wheel can be found used for possibly less than $100 but one at that price is most likely missing important pieces or have major issues of some sort. Unless it's sold/gifted from someone in a spinning group. A solid used wheel at a more or less standard "used" price is usually between $150 - $400. New ones are usually more expensive than that, although there are several which are less although they aren't as pretty.

Hand cards run about $60 to $120 and they come in about three different densities of teeth so the only choices there are flat back or curved back and coarse, medium or fine teeth. Sometimes you can get them used from the folks at a fiber group. Once you know which fibers you'll spin the most of, then you'll know which cards you may want. I have the curved back fine toothed cards since I spin a lot of angora and fine wools.

You can make a niddy noddy pretty easily. A niddy noddy is a tool that is used to take the yarn off the bobbins once it's made and make it into a skein.

Here's some rough estimates:
Spinning wheel, $150 - $400
Hand cards, $60 - $120
Niddy Noddy, $10 - $30

3. If we had a wheel, and access to wool, or whatever other fiber, is there anything else that is needed to make yarn? If it is already prepared to spin fiber (or you're spinning the fibers raw) then you're pretty much good to go, although you'd probably want some yarn handling tools to make handling the yarn that you've made easier. The cards and niddy noddy would be useful, too, which is why they were listed as "related tools".

4. How difficult is the process to learn?
Well, it's not really rocket science, but it takes manual dexterity as well as a desire to turn fiber into yarn. It takes a couple hours to get the basic process down and then you can spend the rest of your life working on nuances or trying new things.

5. Am I insane for even considering this?
Well, we like to think you're in good company if you are!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, so it seems I need to spend some time on YouTube.
the ravalry link only goes to a sign in page, so I couldn't see anything there.

I will start watching craigslist, if I can find an affordable wheel, i will post a link and ask you fine ladies about it. If I buy one, I will definitely study it and see about duplicating it.

Thank you for all the replies.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Such as this one?????
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/atq/4607199212.html


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That one I would pass on... something about it looks very "off" to me. 
Might just be the missing Mother Of All, or the fact that I can't see if there is even an orfice on it..
No, something just doesn't look right there, at least to me....
Maybe you could contact the seller and get a few better pictures...


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

This looks different than any other one I have ever seen, not that i have seen many

http://mattoon.craigslist.org/atq/4565400849.html


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, it is nice-but it dosen't look like the bobbin is a working set up. I can't tell if the flyer is nonworking. A flyer should have a "whorl" which screws on, it acts like a gear(diffrent ratios for diffrent speeds) Then the Bobbin is seperate and spinns freely with it's own "whorl" attached. Each bobbin will have it's own groved end. So if you look closely at the picture of the flyer with bobbin,it looks like the bobbin and whorl is one piece and should be 2. But as a wood worker you could make your own. This is the main problem with buying wheels, flyers are usally the part that is not understood(and missing).


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I will take pictures of mine to show you.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Top one is together . Then appart.(egg used to help show whorl on angle)


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, and I appologize in advance for all of the questions and lack of understanding, the bobbin, is that what collects the yarn?
I guess I don't understand the process. Having never seen it done, I have to admit, I am very lost.
You see, I am the type of person who has a hard time learning or comprehending things from reading, and even oral instruction.
I learn best by watching and doing.
I am an accomplished air brush and tattoo artist, all self taught. Same with stained glass work and woodworking.
I, usually can watch someone do something once or twice, then can duplicate what was done.
So, again, I appologize for my lack of understanding, especially if any of my questions seem redundant.
Ok, time to go to YouTube.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, I totally understand. Yes the bobbin collects the spun yarn. After you watch a few videos, feel free to come back and ask away. I'll take pics of anything you need.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, I just watched one video, and realized I had no idea what went into this. So, the wheel itself is nothing more than a flywheel that gives the driving momentum to spin the bobbin.
The bobbin spins which twists the straightened fibers together to form the yarn.....right?

I can tell already, this isn't going to be something my wife will want to do. I know her well enough to know, she might try it once or twice, but chances are, she would give up on it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, don't be so fast, with that. It confuses me like crazy,all the gear stuff and that talk. I just like that it works. I've done alot of demonstrations when I used to sell fiber. Men would stand for long periods of time and figure out all about how it works,not saying a word. Now Women, they did not watch the wheel,but what was being made. Ofcourse there are some that get into the nuances-but I never did. As you see, I have 3 wheels,one spins slow,one spins everything and one spins real fast. I have adjusted myself to the wheels ,rather than what most do-change whorls. Getting all into the tiny knowlage of spinning-I simpley don't really want to hear it-I just make Yarn. Your wife may be just like me, and you are thinking like my Dh-a R&D heavy truck guy speializing in Transmissions.


Yup the big wheel is just a thing that turns the bobbin and the flyer. They work to twist and draw in the yarn. Simple, like the sprockets/chain on a dirt bike.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If I were you and just starting off I would avoid "antique" wheels until you know a bit more. That one you posted looks like it has a few issues, among those being the poster has no idea how a wheel functions and what the parts are.

By all means feel free to run any of the wheels you find by us before buying.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, now the "can't leave well enough alone" side of me comes out.
Couldn't a wheel be made, without the wheel?
I am thinking a bobbin on a stand, and a small variable speed motor to spin the bobbin, controlled by a foot pedal such as the ones for a sewing machine.

On the wheel it appears, to me anyway, that you pump your feet to spun the wheel. Speed differential is achieved by how fast you pump or by pulley size.
Why not a small motor driving the bobbin, and speed is achieved by how hard you press down on the foot pedal, just as with a sewing machine.

Or am I way off base again?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure, there are electric wheels out there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a whole google page with pictures,plans...
https://www.google.com/search?newwi....0....0...1c.1.51.serp..0.28.2132.9AyJB8ZLDfQ


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are pinterest pics. Incase you don't know how it works, click on a picture,they will usally take you to more info. and links,sometimes videos.
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=electric spinning wheel


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

You can always make yarn on a spindle to start ...... they are fun too !



https://www.etsy.com/shop/FWAussieSpindles/sold?ref=shopinfo_sales_leftnav


----------



## amberley (Jul 21, 2014)

My spinner is exactly what you described, with a few enhancements. DH bought a sewing machine motor and foot control and went from there. The biggest difference is that i spin from a quill, almost exactly the same as using a spindle (as pictured by Miz Mary), so no flyer or anything complicated. It is fast too. 

He used a couple of bearings and different sizes of plastic plumbing pipe and voila! Mark 2 has a removable spindle, it fits into a grommit used for car upholstery pushed into the end of the pipe (ingenius my DH). When it is full, I simply remove it and push in an empty one. 

At some point I will try to post a photo for you, it is difficult to explain everything in words.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Y'all now see my ignorance of the subject. I didn't know electric ones existed, and here i thought I had a clever idea....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

DBA the electric spinners were I think were started for the home spinner with disabilities. At least that is how I was first introduced to them. Many spinners use them because they are small and easily taken when you while travel.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, since you are a fellow Hoosier, I'm up for enabling (oops, helping) you and your wife into a rewarding and almost-consuming passion. If you'd like to come down sometime I can teach you to spin, you can visit the sheep, we'll go visit a neighbor whose wife I taught to spin.....he's now made several spinning wheels. Some husbands in the area warn their wives to stay away from me, what's that about?
Anywho, don't buy a wheel till you know how to spin, it's a lot easier to gauge what works for you. IOW, some like the Cadillac and other the Prius, won't know till you drive one. PM for directions, I'm happy to assist.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Rosepath, what a generous offer, thank you.
I will get in touch with you when things calm down around here.
Thank you again


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Sure, any time. I have (ahem) a "few" spinning wheels you can try out


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Rosepath, we need pictures! That way we can drool over your spinning wheels!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yuppers! Pictures!!! Oh, well, it's just to edify Dixie Bee, don'tcha know? Help him understand all these spinning wheel things.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

It would be embarrassing to line them all up, but I'll try. Then to figure how to post pics. I may be back later asking for advice from you all. We won't even talk about how many looms hang out here.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

We need loom pictures, too!!!! There are folks here who weave as well as spin! 

You must have a whole room dedicated...or maybe many rooms. 

If you need help posting pictures we can help. Once they are on your computer it's pretty easy. Just click on the button below where you are typing in your post that says "manage attachments." You will get another pop up window with buttons that say "browse." Click the browse button and then select your picture. Then from the pop up window click "upload" button.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No one said anything about a single picture  you can post one of each wheel and each loom


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

and some of your spinning.....:sing:

and some of your weaving.....:sing:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

> > Am I insane for even considering this?


Yes.



Lol.....Now that that is out of the way....

I've only spun using a drop spindle and I absolutely hated it. HATE.

I have a friend that has several wheels and I love spinning on them.
So I went out and bought a loom.
Because I'm nuts like that.

Ignore me...I'm absolutely no help at all.

Also, one thing to keep in mind...if your SO is having sticker shock over prices for a decent wheel (I think the one I had been eyeing was around $600), show them a Golding Wheel first. Gorgeous but thousands and thousands of dollars. They will think a moderately priced wheel is a steal!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Excellent strategy, Jade, I like how you think.
And to Kasota, thanks for making it make sense on loading pics. Hopefully I can follow directions here.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I'll try - what you're seeing (hopefully) is an assortment of images from around the house. Several Ashfords (I use them when teaching people to spin); a Michael Wilson, an antique Saxony and an antique Czech parlor wheel, an Ashford Country Spinner (everyone needs something with a huge orifice, right), and a cherry reproduction high wheel made somewhere in Appalachia in the 70's. 
And no, I'm ashamed to admit that's not the lot of them, I didn't even go out to the cabin and photograph the ones out there. With the looms. Out there. 
It's a condition. We all have it to varying degrees.:stars: Now to the pics, I have done the browse thing, and it shows the file name in the nice little box, then I hit upload and nothing. Then it shows the file in a smaller area that says "attachments" all within the same window, but hitting upload, I get "please select a file".
There's a reason I stick to activities from the 17th century  as it's all I'm capable of.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, alrighty, this actually works. Not to bore anyone, but this is what follows learning to spin. Ask any husband.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, what a wonderful assortment!!! And the sheep are delightful, too! 

See? You posted the pictures just fine! 

Do you have names for your wheels? Which one is your favorite? 

I love the looks of the second wheel in the second picture. It looks like it could have lots of stories to tell, if only it could speak. Well, I suppose they do in their own way. 

Do you keep all of your fleece or do you sell some? 

Now that you know how to post pictures you will be able to post more...like the flock of wheels and looms lounging "out there." Your post sure brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Why thanks, they are usually called This One or That One. Keeps everyone humble. And do I wish they could talk!
We do need to convince DixieBeeAcres that it's not ESSENTIAL that their house look like mine, it's taken a few decades of accumulating to get to this point. My poor DD's will have quite the yard sale one of these years, but for now it's a fun way to stay out of trouble.
Oh, and I do sell fleeces (Shetland) but mostly spin it up and do a few craft fairs a year. Just got back from the Craft Fair at the Shaker Village of Pleasant Hill, KY, what a fun time. It's a lovely setting and the village is a peaceful, restored vision of what the Shakers achieved in their religion, sometimes called heaven on earth. Beautiful buildings, gardens, heirloom livestock...and a whole house, the Sisters Shop, devoted to what we love, spinning and weaving - I could so move in.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> My poor DD's will have quite the yard sale one of these years


Oh, dear! LOL! This reminded me of something someone posted or maybe I saw it on a TShirt. "When I die I hope my family doesn't sell this stuff for what I said I paid for it..."

I actually had a conversation like this with my son one day. "Son, so you know...my stuff is probably worth more than what you think it is. When I die if you sell it for Wally World prices you will be getting the short end of the stick. Just sayin."


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Rosepath

I managed to stay away from collecting the wheels...lots of other fiber tools, but only 2 wheels here. BUT, sheep are a direct result of my learning to spin too.

I'm hoping to convince a grandchild (or two) to take up the art as soon as they are old enough-then the family can just pass it all to them...

betty


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Excellent strategy, Betty, I may have to try that approach


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What cute sheep! Those are Shetlands? How much do they weigh? (A friend is considering getting some, but we've never seen any in person). How does their fiber spin up? Next to skin soft? Outerwear soft? Rugs?

Looks like you could fit a whole sheep on the bobbin on the Country Spinner.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAAAYYYY cool !! Love the sheepies !!!! ...but I didnt see any looms ?!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful wheels and sheep. Now we need photos of your looms


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha, the looms are hiding under some....future textile raw material, yeah, that's it.
But I'll get photos later today. Good excuse to reorganize a couple of areas 
To answer the sheep questions: they are Shetlands, they're probably ranging from 85-100 pounds, not large sheep at all, which is why I chose them. They're very hardy, no tail-docking which is fantastic, and the fleeces spin up to be very soft, perfect for knitting and felting. I would not use Shetland for weaving rugs as it's more suited to softer applications like garments. They are truly fun animals, most of the time.


----------

